# Sugar Glider Pics



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

Finally got around to getting some of my glider pics onto the computer so thought I'd show them off :flrt: They're mostly of Loki, as he loves me most 



















Snuggle times










Sorry for the blur -it's difficult to get pictures of these guys in natural light!




























Gnasher being a pig 










Just chillin'










Gah! Blurry but beautiful 










Exhausted after a hard day of being fussed over


----------



## fluffyreptiles (Aug 14, 2010)

Awwwh, they are gorgeous. :flrt:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

So unbelievably cute! You're so lucky to own such gorgeous little creatures


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Beautiful!  what do you keep them in?


----------



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

:flrt::flrt::flrt: How cute!


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

incredibly cute! as said above - i would love to see what sort of enclosure these guys have. x


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

Aw thanks guys :mrgreen: These guys are currently in a large cannibalised Ferplast cage. My o/h is 6 foot so you can get a sense of scale 










This is a pic from when we first got them so I've changed the set up quite a lot since then -I've taken out a couple of the branches so they have more room to glide, they have a few wooden bridges arching around the cage, a large wodent wheel, and a swing/hammock with a rope bridge. 

I'd add some new pics but I'm currently away from uni, so they're in their holiday home (another ferplast cage, but not as big -around 4' tall by 2.5' by 1.5'- this is just a temporary home for when we're back down south visiting family).

I'll update when I'm back home. They're lovely pets to keep, however a lot of effort, they get 1-2 hours out of cage play time at least every night, though I tend to have them out and sleeping on me during the day as well for a few hours :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

They look lovely , I had a pair a few years back , they are nice if they are friendly ones but if not I used to refer to them as fluffy cobra's !



Steve


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

fangsy said:


> They look lovely , I had a pair a few years back , they are nice if they are friendly ones but if not I used to refer to them as fluffy cobra's !
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Hehe they are soppy tame, though Gnasher can be a bit nippy -we're getting some poor little rescue gliders soon, so going to have a bit more careful with these little ones!

They've been doing some amazing gliding recently -I love it, they look ridiculous:


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

a couple more:



















exhausted after


----------



## Veyla (May 24, 2011)

I adore suggies. I was going to have two babies last year but we couldn't have them in the end because of my husbands health deteriorating. We realised we wouldn't have the time. Maybe next year...


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

sooooooooooo cute :flrt: i finally get my 2 baby girls tomorrow! They were out of pouch at the beginning of May and now they are ready to come home :flrt: I have one normal and one white faced blonde


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

They are sooooooo cute!! :flrt:


----------



## rutters1983 (Sep 19, 2008)

they look awesome :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, do sugar gliders make a sound like a mobile when they are scared. I heard they do and I once saw a pair and when the man put his hand in their transport crate they made a weird sound that he said was like a mobile:2thumb:


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

:flrt::flrt::flrt:They are sooooo beautiful!! Great action shots as well!!:2thumb:


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

Hehe thanks, I'm pretty in love with them :flrt:
As for the strange noise, suggies make a noise called crabbing - see this video to get an idea: YouTube - ‪Crabbing sugar glider‬‏

My boys don't crab much at all, only a few times since I've had them, generally only when one treads on another's head in bed, however I just re homed some rescue gliders and they crab quite a lot, bless. It's not bad when they tame up though, and even my poor rescue suggies quiten down if you offer them your hand gently -they hush up and start cuddling :blush:


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

Thought I'd add some pics of my (not so new now!) rescue suggies: Maddie and Oliver. They came to me very nearly dead, being half the weight they should, with severely overgrown claws, matted fur, and the boy had HLP
This is when I first got them:










and now:



















They've put on quite bit of weight, and are now happy to be handled (though they do still crab a bit if you wake them up) lovely little ones though :flrt:


----------



## SnickersTheFirst (Jul 19, 2011)

They are very sweet.  I'd love some gliders in the future. :flrt:


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww, they are all so beautiful. Your pics make me miss mine, they are such sweet l'il things. My first was called Ziggy and he was a lone male - he used to sleep in a pouch that I hung around my neck - I took him everywhere with me, even to the supermarket! I miss my suggies - your pics are so lovely.


----------

